# Custom kernel error



## fieldsm (Mar 16, 2009)

I have received an error when making a custom kernel. Being fairly new to the world of freebsd, and having never compiled a kernel before, I thought I would check on here for some help. My kernel config is as follows


```
# MARS custom config
cpu             I686_CPU
ident           MARS

makeoptions     DEBUG=-g                # Build kernel with gdb(1) debug symbols

options         SCHED_ULE               # ULE scheduler
options         PREEMPTION              # Enable kernel thread preemption
options         INET                    # InterNETworking
options         SCTP                    # Stream Control Transmission Protocol
options         FFS                     # Berkeley Fast Filesystem
options         SOFTUPDATES             # Enable FFS soft updates support
options         UFS_ACL                 # Support for access control lists
options         UFS_DIRHASH             # Improve performance on big directories
options         UFS_GJOURNAL            # Enable gjournal-based UFS journaling
options         MD_ROOT                 # MD is a potential root device
options         NFSLOCKD                # Network Lock Manager
options         MSDOSFS                 # MSDOS Filesystem
options         PROCFS                  # Process filesystem (requires PSEUDOFS)
options         PSEUDOFS                # Pseudo-filesystem framework
options         GEOM_PART_GPT           # GUID Partition Tables.
options         GEOM_LABEL              # Provides labelization
options         COMPAT_43TTY            # BSD 4.3 TTY compat [KEEP THIS!]
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD4         # Compatible with FreeBSD4
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD5         # Compatible with FreeBSD5
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD6         # Compatible with FreeBSD6
options         SCSI_DELAY=5000         # Delay (in ms) before probing SCSI
options         KTRACE                  # ktrace(1) support
options         STACK                   # stack(9) support
options         SYSVSHM                 # SYSV-style shared memory
options         SYSVMSG                 # SYSV-style message queues
options         SYSVSEM                 # SYSV-style semaphores
options         _KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING # POSIX P1003_1B real-time extensions
options         KBD_INSTALL_CDEV        # install a CDEV entry in /dev
options         ADAPTIVE_GIANT          # Giant mutex is adaptive.
options         STOP_NMI                # Stop CPUS using NMI instead of IPI
options         AUDIT                   # Security event auditing
device          cpufreq
device          eisa
device          pci
device          ata
device          atadisk         # ATA disk drives
device          ataraid         # ATA RAID drives
device          atapicd         # ATAPI CDROM drives
device          atapifd         # ATAPI floppy drives
device          atapist         # ATAPI tape drives
options         ATA_STATIC_ID   # Static device numbering
device          atkbdc          # AT keyboard controller
device          atkbd           # AT keyboard
device          psm             # PS/2 mouse
device          vga             # VGA video card driver
device          splash          # Splash screen and screen saver support
device          sc
device          pmtimer
device          sio             # 8250, 16[45]50 based serial ports
device          uart            # Generic UART driver
device          ppc
device          ppbus           # Parallel port bus (required)
device          lpt             # Printer
device          plip            # TCP/IP over parallel
device          ppi             # Parallel port interface device
#device         vpo             # Requires scbus and da
device          miibus          # MII bus support
device          nfe             # nVidia nForce MCP on-board Ethernet
device          wlan            # 802.11 support
device          wlan_wep        # 802.11 WEP support
device          wlan_ccmp       # 802.11 CCMP support
device          wlan_tkip       # 802.11 TKIP support
device          wlan_amrr       # AMRR transmit rate control algorithm
device          wlan_scan_ap    # 802.11 AP mode scanning
device          wlan_scan_sta   # 802.11 STA mode scanning
device          loop            # Network loopback
device          random          # Entropy device
device          ether           # Ethernet support
device          sl              # Kernel SLIP
device          ppp             # Kernel PPP
device          tun             # Packet tunnel.
device          pty             # Pseudo-ttys (telnet etc)
device          md              # Memory "disks"
device          gif             # IPv6 and IPv4 tunneling
device          faith           # IPv6-to-IPv4 relaying (translation)
device          firmware        # firmware assist module
device          bpf             # Berkeley packet filter
device          uhci            # UHCI PCI->USB interface
device          ohci            # OHCI PCI->USB interface
device          ehci            # EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
device          usb             # USB Bus (required)
device          ugen            # Generic
device          uhid            # "Human Interface Devices"
device          ukbd            # Keyboard
device          ulpt            # Printer
device          umass           # Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da
device          ums             # Mouse
device          ural            # Ralink Technology RT2500USB wireless NICs
device          rum             # Ralink Technology RT2501USB wireless NICs
device          urio            # Diamond Rio 500 MP3 player
device          uscanner        # Scanners
device          ucom            # Generic com ttys
device          uark            # Technologies ARK3116 based serial adapters
device          ubsa            # Belkin F5U103 and compatible serial adapters
device          ubser           # BWCT console serial adapters
device          uftdi           # For FTDI usb serial adapters
device          uipaq           # Some WinCE based devices
device          uplcom          # Prolific PL-2303 serial adapters
device          uslcom          # SI Labs CP2101/CP2102 serial adapters
device          uvisor          # Visor and Palm devices
device          uvscom          # USB serial support for DDI pocket's PHS
device          aue             # ADMtek USB Ethernet
device          axe             # ASIX Electronics USB Ethernet
device          cdce            # Generic USB over Ethernet
device          cue             # CATC USB Ethernet
device          kue             # Kawasaki LSI USB Ethernet
device          rue             # RealTek RTL8150 USB Ethernet
```

I will post the error soon, didn't copy it when I first got it.


----------



## fieldsm (Mar 16, 2009)

I didn't see an edit button, so here is my error

```
MAKE=make sh /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh MARS
cc -c -O -pipe  -std=c99 -g -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions -nostdinc  -I. -I/usr/src/sys -I/usr/src/sys/contrib/altq -D_KERNEL -DHAVE_KERNEL_OPTION_HEADERS -include opt_global.h -fno-common -finline-limit=8000 --param inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000  -mno-align-long-strings -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -mno-mmx -mno-3dnow -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -ffreestanding -Werror  vers.c
linking kernel.debug
umass.o(.text+0x1c): In function `umass_cam_detach_sim':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/umass.c:2716: undefined reference to `xpt_bus_deregister'
umass.o(.text+0x38):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/umass.c:2717: undefined reference to `cam_sim_free'
umass.o(.text+0x44d): In function `umass_cam_quirk_cb':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/umass.c:3267: undefined reference to `xpt_done'
umass.o(.text+0x465):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/umass.c:3276: undefined reference to `xpt_done'
umass.o(.text+0x493): In function `umass_cam_sense_cb':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/umass.c:3167: undefined reference to `xpt_done'
umass.o(.text+0x5c2):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/umass.c:3241: undefined reference to `xpt_done'
umass.o(.text+0x5d3):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/umass.c:3248: undefined reference to `xpt_done'
umass.o(.text+0x619):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/umass.c:3074: more undefined references to `xpt_done' follow
umass.o(.text+0xdae): In function `umass_cam_action':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/umass.c:3018: undefined reference to `cam_calc_geometry'
umass.o(.text+0xdb6):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/umass.c:3019: undefined reference to `xpt_done'
umass.o(.text+0xdc7):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/umass.c:3030: undefined reference to `xpt_done'
umass.o(.text+0xddb):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/umass.c:3042: undefined reference to `xpt_done'
umass.o(.text+0x1221): In function `umass_attach':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/umass.c:2609: undefined reference to `cam_simq_alloc'
umass.o(.text+0x1275):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/umass.c:2613: undefined reference to `cam_sim_alloc'
umass.o(.text+0x1284):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/umass.c:2622: undefined reference to `cam_simq_free'
umass.o(.text+0x12a7):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/umass.c:2626: undefined reference to `xpt_bus_register'
umass.o(.text+0x13b1): In function `umass_cam_rescan_callback':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/umass.c:2647: undefined reference to `xpt_free_path'
umass.o(.text+0x2632): In function `umass_cam_rescan':
/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/umass.c:2666: undefined reference to `xpt_periph'
umass.o(.text+0x2641):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/umass.c:2666: undefined reference to `xpt_create_path'
umass.o(.text+0x2673):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/umass.c:2673: undefined reference to `xpt_setup_ccb'
umass.o(.text+0x2690):/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/umass.c:2677: undefined reference to `xpt_action'
nlm_advlock.o(.text+0x11a8): In function `nlm_advlock_internal':
/usr/src/sys/nlm/nlm_advlock.c:225: undefined reference to `nfs_vinvalbuf'
nlm_advlock.o(.text+0x1243):/usr/src/sys/nlm/nlm_advlock.c:236: undefined reference to `nfs_ticks'
nlm_prot_impl.o(.text+0x2b20): In function `nlm_syscall':
/usr/src/sys/nlm/nlm_prot_impl.c:1543: undefined reference to `nfs_advlock_p'
nlm_prot_impl.o(.text+0x2b26):/usr/src/sys/nlm/nlm_prot_impl.c:1544: undefined reference to `nfs_advlock_p'
nlm_prot_impl.o(.text+0x2b30):/usr/src/sys/nlm/nlm_prot_impl.c:1545: undefined reference to `nfs_reclaim_p'
nlm_prot_impl.o(.text+0x2b36):/usr/src/sys/nlm/nlm_prot_impl.c:1546: undefined reference to `nfs_reclaim_p'
nlm_prot_impl.o(.text+0x2b4e):/usr/src/sys/nlm/nlm_prot_impl.c:1551: undefined reference to `nfs_advlock_p'
nlm_prot_impl.o(.text+0x2b54):/usr/src/sys/nlm/nlm_prot_impl.c:1552: undefined reference to `nfs_reclaim_p'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MARS.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```


----------



## crsd (Mar 16, 2009)

read description of 'device umass' carefully:

device          umass           # Disks/Mass storage - *Requires scbus and da*


----------



## fieldsm (Mar 16, 2009)

crsd said:
			
		

> read description of 'device umass' carefully:
> 
> device          umass           # Disks/Mass storage - *Requires scbus and da*



Ah, that would do it. Thanks, I'll read more carefully in the future.


----------

